# Help With Nitnem Track List



## Harkiran Kaur (Dec 5, 2015)

I was listening to some MP3 audio of nitnem and I liked her recitation so I downloaded the full cd on iTunes.  However, even though the cover says it includes the five saily nitnem banis, the tracks are broken down much more and I have no idea what belongs to what!  I do know Japji ends at 38 right?  So I plan on making a play list for all five but I need to know what tracks belong to what banis!  Can someone pls order these under the headings  Japji Sahib, Jap Sahib, Tav Prasad Svaye, Rehras Sahib, and Kirtan Solhila??
Thanks in advance! I tried to look online for the makeup of each but I couldn't find anything... Not used to seeing them all split up into smaller parts like this.  Also pls tell me if the Rehras Sahib that she is including if it's the SGPC or Damdami Taksal version... thanks!

Here is the track list:


Mool Mantar


Pauris 1-5


Pauris 6-38


Chhapai Chhand Tva Prasaad


Bhujang Prayaat Chhand


Chaachree Chhand Tva Prasaad


Bhujang Prayaat Chhand


Tayraa Jor Chaachree Chhand


Bhujang Prayaat Chhand


Charpat Chhand Tva Prasaad


Roo-Aal Chhand Tva Prasaad


Madhubhaar Chhand Tva Prasaad


Chaachree Chhand Tva Prasaad


Bhujang Prayaat Chhand


Chaachree Chhand


Bhagvatee Chhand Tva Prasaad Kathatay


Chaachree Chhand


Charpat Chhand Tva Prasaad


Rasaaval Chhand Tva Prasaad


Bhagvatee Chhand Tva Prasaad


Madhubhaar Chhand Tva Prasaad


Harbolmanaa Chhand Tva Prasaad


Bhujang Prayaat Chhand


Ayk Achharee Chhand


Bhujang Prayaat Chhand


Tva Prasaad Svaeeyay


So Dar Raag Asaa Maihalaa Paihalaa


Asaa Maihalaa Paihalaa


Asaa Maihalaa Paihalaa


Raag Goojree Maihalaa Chauthaa


Raag Goojree Maihalaa Panjvaan


Raag Asaa Maihalaa Chauthaa So Purakh


Asaa Maihalaa Chauthaa


Asaa Maihalaa Paihalaa


Asaa Maihalaa Panjvaan


Kabiyo Baach Bayntee Chaupa-Ee


Svaeeyay


Doharaa


Raamkalee Maihalaa Teeja Anand


Mundaavanee Maihalaa Panjvaan


Salok Maihalaa Panjvaan


Raag Gaoree Deepkee Maihalaa Paihalaa


Raag Asaa Maihalaa Paihalaa


Raag Dhanaasaree Maihalaa Paihalaa


Raag Gaoree Poorbee Maihalaa Chauthaa


Raag Gaoree Poorbee Maihalaa Panjvaan


----------



## Ishna (Dec 5, 2015)

You can put it together by comparing it to your nitnem. Each heading will appear in order in your Nitnem, and you'll be able to gather which shabads go with which bani.

This kind of split is actually quite useful because it will help you learn in bite-sized chunks.  Can you tell me who it is by, please?

My favourite to date is Bani Pro by Rajnarind Kaur, but her tracks aren't divided like the above, so I have to keep finding my place in the middle of long files.

The Rehras Sahib included i the list above is the SGPC version.  The DDT ("traditional"/sampooran) version doesn't follow the same pattern as other banis in Nitnem.

Instead of starting as it appears in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji on panna 8 with a proper heading and at verse 1 (So Dar ~ That Door. Raag Aasaa, First Mehl), the DDT version starts with the 4th and last verse of a shabad from panna 451:

ਹਰਿ ਜੁਗੁ ਜੁਗੁ ਭਗਤ ਉਪਾਇਆ ਪੈਜ ਰਖਦਾ ਆਇਆ ਰਾਮ ਰਾਜੇ ॥
हरि जुगु जुगु भगत उपाइआ पैज रखदा आइआ राम राजे ॥
Har jug jug bẖagaṯ upā▫i▫ā paij rakẖ▫ḏā ā▫i▫ā rām rāje.
In each and every age, He creates His devotees and preserves their honor, O Lord King.

ਹਰਣਾਖਸੁ ਦੁਸਟੁ ਹਰਿ ਮਾਰਿਆ ਪ੍ਰਹਲਾਦੁ ਤਰਾਇਆ ॥
Harṇākẖas ḏusat har māri▫ā parahlāḏ ṯarā▫i▫ā.
The Lord killed the wicked Harnaakhash, and saved Prahlaad.

ਅਹੰਕਾਰੀਆ ਨਿੰਦਕਾ ਪਿਠਿ ਦੇਇ ਨਾਮਦੇਉ ਮੁਖਿ ਲਾਇਆ ॥
Ahaŉkārī▫ā ninḏkā piṯẖ ḏe▫e nāmḏe▫o mukẖ lā▫i▫ā.
He turned his back on the egotists and slanderers, and showed His Face to Naam Dayv.

ਜਨ ਨਾਨਕ ਐਸਾ ਹਰਿ ਸੇਵਿਆ ਅੰਤਿ ਲਏ ਛਡਾਇਆ ॥੪॥੧੩॥੨੦॥
Jan Nānak aisā har sevi▫ā anṯ la▫e cẖẖadā▫i▫ā. ||4||13||20||
Servant Nanak has so served the Lord, that He will deliver him in the end. ||4||13||20||​
It then continue with a shalok by Guru Nanak Sahib Ji from panna 469:

ਸਲੋਕੁ ਮਃ ੧ ॥
Salok mėhlā 1.
Shalok, First Mehl:

ਦੁਖੁ ਦਾਰੂ ਸੁਖੁ ਰੋਗੁ ਭਇਆ ਜਾ ਸੁਖੁ ਤਾਮਿ ਨ ਹੋਈ ॥
Ḏukẖ ḏārū sukẖ rog bẖa▫i▫ā jā sukẖ ṯām na ho▫ī.
Suffering is the medicine, and pleasure the disease, because where there is pleasure, there is no desire for God.

ਤੂੰ ਕਰਤਾ ਕਰਣਾ ਮੈ ਨਾਹੀ ਜਾ ਹਉ ਕਰੀ ਨ ਹੋਈ ॥੧॥
Ŧūŉ karṯā karṇā mai nāhī jā ha▫o karī na ho▫ī. ||1||
You are the Creator Lord; I can do nothing. Even if I try, nothing happens. ||1||

ਬਲਿਹਾਰੀ ਕੁਦਰਤਿ ਵਸਿਆ ॥
Balihārī kuḏraṯ vasi▫ā.
I am a sacrifice to Your almighty creative power which is pervading everywhere.

ਤੇਰਾ ਅੰਤੁ ਨ ਜਾਈ ਲਖਿਆ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
Ŧerā anṯ na jā▫ī lakẖi▫ā. ||1|| rahā▫o.
Your limits cannot be known. ||1||Pause||

ਜਾਤਿ ਮਹਿ ਜੋਤਿ ਜੋਤਿ ਮਹਿ ਜਾਤਾ ਅਕਲ ਕਲਾ ਭਰਪੂਰਿ ਰਹਿਆ ॥
Jāṯ mėh joṯ joṯ mėh jāṯā akal kalā bẖarpūr rahi▫ā.
Your Light is in Your creatures, and Your creatures are in Your Light; Your almighty power is pervading everywhere.

ਤੂੰ ਸਚਾ ਸਾਹਿਬੁ ਸਿਫਤਿ ਸੁਆਲ੍ਹ੍ਹਿਉ ਜਿਨਿ ਕੀਤੀ ਸੋ ਪਾਰਿ ਪਇਆ ॥
Ŧūŉ sacẖā sāhib sifaṯ su▫āliha▫o jin kīṯī so pār pa▫i▫ā.
You are the True Lord and Master; Your Praise is so beautiful. One who sings it, is carried across.

ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਕਰਤੇ ਕੀਆ ਬਾਤਾ ਜੋ ਕਿਛੁ ਕਰਣਾ ਸੁ ਕਰਿ ਰਹਿਆ ॥੨॥
Kaho Nānak karṯe kī▫ā bāṯā jo kicẖẖ karṇā so kar rahi▫ā. ||2||
Nanak speaks the stories of the Creator Lord; whatever He is to do, He does. ||2||​
Then it goes into So Dar, like usual.


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Dec 5, 2015)

Actually that is who it's by!! And it is split up like that! Bani Pro 1 cd it's 46 tracks!! I just kept playing till I found the start of each one so I think I got it... Because she says at the start of each one the title.


----------



## Ishna (Dec 5, 2015)

Oh wow - I must have a different version because mine are just one file each.  

How awesome is Bani Pro??  You and I both sing our nitnem with an English accent hahahaha


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Dec 5, 2015)

I have a Canadian maritime accent so even funnier!!
If u have an iPhone or use iTunes it's only 9.99 for the whole cd and the version on there is 46 tracks


----------



## Ishna (Dec 5, 2015)

I don't have iTunes or an iPhone but I'll have a look around for an alternative.


----------

